# Loose Pin In Bracelet



## Deco

This pin keeps working its way out. Sooner or later it's going tp come out altogether, possibly resulting in the watch being lost.

Is there a 'tinker' to repair this problem?



















Dec


----------



## William_Wilson

Is it a pin that works in conjunction with collars?

Later,

William


----------



## mel

The pin might be secured using two methods :lol: Glue, or a 5lb hammer :rofl2:

Assuming the pin pushes back into the bracelet from where it is, i.e., a simple push in, then it's not tight enough when it's fully in. The least drastic method is to remove the pin completely, and replace using a small amount of Loctite on the portion of the pin that is fixed or doesn't act as an axle for the movable part. Obviously if you get it onto the "axle" part it can lock up the whole link. :lol:

And the 5lb hammer approach is to deform the "last" end of the pin slightly in a vice or similar, that is the part that's currently sticking out, and then squeeze it back into place. :bangin:

I didn't tell you any of this, I don't recommend either procedure as suitable and workable, I offer no guaranatees, and you do these at entirely your on risk :rofl2:


----------



## Deco

William, Yes, it is a pin that works with a collar.

Mel, I had wondered about doing just what you didn't tell me to do. I just wanted someone else to not tell me. :lol: :lol:

Thanks guys for the replies.

Dec


----------



## William_Wilson

Try pushing the pin out and check that the collar(s) is/are there. If the collar situation is as it should be, try turning the pin around and push it back in. If you're really lucky you may end up with a better fit. You might also consider swapping pins between links, sometimes this helps.

Later,

William


----------



## JWL940

Deco,

I've had exactly the same problem a few weeks ago and tried both ideas Mel has suggested. The first didn't work but my Loctite is at least 42 years old! The second method, although I used a pair of pliers, has not yet failed. I haven't suggested any of this either.

Other methods are available.


----------



## Rotundus

if you don't have any loctite to hand then perhaps mrs deco (or yerself being a leinster fan) night have some clear nail varnish to hand.

easy to remove later with acetone (nail varnish remover)


----------



## Dusty

Should be similar to this.










The Collar will have one or two notches in it (This one has two) and the pin should be a tight friction fit inside the collar. If not you need to close up the notches in the collar until it is.


----------



## William_Wilson

Dusty said:


> Should be similar to this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Collar will have one or two notches in it (This one has two) and the pin should be a tight friction fit inside the collar. If not you need to close up the notches in the collar until it is.


Correct. Though, I've had one where the years of grime had ground both the collar and pin frightfully. I ended up taking all of the pins out and trying them with all of the collars, until I had a combination where they all worked.

If you do try to crimp the collar, do it with the pin inserted through the collar, so you don't end up with a flat collar.

Later,

William


----------



## Dick Browne

I've successfully used superglue in the past. Just one end of the pin, and slide it back in - the glue doesn't glue it in place as such, just give the pin a little extra bulk - it's easily removed if required.

Loctite may not work in this instance as it's an aerobic solution and needs the air to be removed from the joint to cure, if the pin is loose, it isn't going to cure.

I know people on here suck air in through their teeth when I've mentioned superglue, but its a reasonable solution to the problem, IMHO


----------



## William_Wilson

I had a peek on Cousins. They list the pin and tube for GBP1.75 each. :lol:

Later,

William


----------



## Deco

Rotundus said:


> if you don't have any loctite to hand then perhaps mrs deco (or yerself being a leinster fan) night have some clear nail varnish to hand.
> 
> easy to remove later with acetone (nail varnish remover)


DON'T mention the Dragonqueens :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rotundus

Deco said:


> Rotundus said:
> 
> 
> 
> if you don't have any loctite to hand then perhaps mrs deco (or yerself being a leinster fan) night have some clear nail varnish to hand.
> 
> easy to remove later with acetone (nail varnish remover)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DON'T mention the Dragonqueens :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

most people don't !

mate, i fully realise i could beat them, on my own, even if i forgot my boots and my glasses, on bad day if my knee and ankle were both playing up and i had hangover.

i like to playfully slander you and yours as i am a long time munster fan.

as such NOT taking the opportunity for banter with a poor unfortunate leinster supporter such as yourself is banned under international law.

you are now obliged to mention our loss to you recently, however this pales against our ability to lose against the likes of london irish.

life has been a bit hectic over the last year so the rugby has taken a back seat but hopefully things will get back to normal.

fear not i shall endeavour to hurl the occasional jibe your way from time to time to keep you grounded.

nice watch by the way, much much prefer this model to any of the bond nonsense.


----------



## chris.ph

remind me which welsh club beat leinster last lol


----------



## Deco

William_Wilson said:


> I had a peek on Cousins. They list the pin and tube for GBP1.75 each. :lol: Later, William


Could you PM me link please, William?


----------



## Deco

Rotundus said:


> most people don't ! mate, i fully realise i could beat them, on my own, even if i forgot my boots and my glasses, on bad day if my knee and ankle were both playing up and i had hangover. i like to playfully slander you and yours as i am a long time munster fan. as such NOT taking the opportunity for banter with a poor unfortunate leinster supporter such as yourself is banned under international law. you are now obliged to mention our loss to you recently, however this pales against our ability to lose against the likes of london irish. life has been a bit hectic over the last year so the rugby has taken a back seat but hopefully things will get back to normal. fear not i shall endeavour to hurl the occasional jibe your way from time to time to keep you grounded. nice watch by the way, much much prefer this model to any of the bond nonsense.


Next time I'm over for a match we'll meet up for a bevvy :thumbsup:


----------



## Deco

chris.ph said:


> remind me which welsh club beat leinster last lol


Your team, Sir, is the bane of our lives! Beat us in home & away last year as well as in the Rabo final :wallbash:


----------



## 1878

Deco said:


> chris.ph said:
> 
> 
> 
> remind me which welsh club beat leinster last lol
> 
> 
> 
> Your team, Sir, is the bane of our lives! Beat us in home & away last year as well as in the Rabo final :wallbash:
Click to expand...

The only trouble is they damage the pitch for a much better team the Swans only joking, a little, Chris.


----------

